# Wall mounted train.



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

Ive loved model trains since I was 5 but due to moving a lot, lack of money, and a lack of space Ive never been able to make a full layout. So a few weeks ago I got the idea of making a large picture frame with a model train in it. This would allow me to have something portable for when I move and would satisfy my train ich Ive had for so many years. The train will run on a single track with an auto reverse installed so the train will slowly go back and forth. The box the train will be in is 5 feet long and 2 feet high and is about 6 inches deep. I chose this length so the train would have room to run back and forth so it wouldnt look silly moving forward a few inches then reversing over and over. Once Im done with it I hope to hang it on the wall above my desk.










here is the box currently drying after a coat of stain. The bottom is curved to help simulate a river I plan on putting at the bottom of my mountains.










Here is a look at the inside. The mountains structure is wire mesh that will be covered in plaster. After the plaster is on Ill be using some woodland scenics rock molds to give the mountains a nice jagged rock face which ill stain with acrilic paint diluted in water. The wood shelf is what the train tracks will be laying on.










Here is the other end of the box. It was too long for me to get it in one shot with my ipod camera lol.

I was initially going to make the mountains out of foam but I chose the wire mesh instead because I needed the mountains to be hollow so I can fit the train electronics inside the picture. I plan on cutting a small door out of the back of the picture so I can access my electronics in case I want to change them out or add anything new. For my electronics Im using a cheap bachman speed controller thats small enough to fit behind the mountains and for the auto reversing Ill be using a miniatronics ru1-1 auto reverser. For my train Ill be using a Bachmann 4-8-2 Light Mountain Steam Locomotive.










Sorry for the low quality. I dont own a decent camera so I had to use my ipod lol.

Depending on how well things go I may add some lighting to the box as well but electrical work intimidates me so Ill have to wait and see if Im up to it after Im done with everything else lol. Since this is my first project any feedback or advice is welcome. Ill keep this updated as I make more progress on it.


----------



## MayanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

nice idea. I am excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

N scale?


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

Oopse forgot to mention that. Yes its n scale. I had to go with something small to keep the size and depth of the box down. The goal was for it to look like large picture and not a shelf so in order to do that I needed to use a smaller scale. I was initially going to go z scale but I heard that z scale is hard for beginners since its so small and they can come off the track easily if you dont make sure the track is set properly which would be disastrous if it fell off the track and fell 5 feet or so to the floor. I also couldnt find a decent steam locomotive selection for z scale so n scale was my next best choice and Im loving it so far.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a really fun build project. You're off to a nice start. Keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

Finished laying my plaster cloth and got my track put down. Finished the wiring last night and did a test run with my train. Since this is the first time ive ever done any wiring or soldering I was pretty ecstatic when everything worked on the first try. All the electronics are hidden behind the lower mountain and secured in place for when I lay the box on its back to start placing my rocks. Anyways here are some new pics of my current progress.


























And as a bonus here is a low quality video I took lol
View My Video

Edit: Sorry for the low quality. My ipod camera really doesnt like the low lighting lol.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That cliffside run is going to look quite nice once you get it landscaped. Keep us posted!

Glad the 'lectronic gods were smiling in your favor!

TJ


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

thatd honna be sweet oncr complete!

Edit:
Thats gonna be sweet once complete!



hahaha. gotta learn to proofread betterer


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

broox said:


> thatd honna be sweet oncr complete!


Late night out with the mates, Broox?!?


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

Got my first rock section done


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

That rock face will look great when its painted / highlighted. great texture :thumbsup:




tjcruiser said:


> Late night out with the mates, Broox?!?


:lol_hitting:

I'll get there in the end. hahaha


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice, I am really looking forword to see this finish.


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

Half way done with the bottom section


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

Here is my most recent progress since my last post. Everything is done except for painting the backdrop and adding lighting to the top of the box. Overall I'm very pleased with the way it turned out despite being my first time doing any type of model scenery.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OimXKZoYoi0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The scenery looks great! I look forward to the day you have more room and can show us a complete layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

nice job


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks good, :smilie_daumenpos: What did you use for the "snow" ?
Painted on? Sprinkled on?

That is why I don't like Photobucket, all your first pictures are gone?
All you get is the box with, THIS PERSON MOVED OR DELETED THIS IMAGE.

I was looking through some old threads the other day and ALL the pictures were gone in a thread. It was an extensive build thread. 
It made the whole build thread useless as the pictures explained the build. :thumbsdown:

I guess at some point these pictures will disappear too, since they are Photobucket.:smokin:


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

StevenIsBallin said:


> Ive loved model trains since I was 5 but due to moving a lot, lack of money, and a lack of space Ive never been able to make a full layout. So a few weeks ago I got the idea of making a large picture frame with a model train in it. This would allow me to have something portable for when I move and would satisfy my train ich Ive had for so many years. The train will run on a single track with an auto reverse installed so the train will slowly go back and forth. The box the train will be in is 5 feet long and 2 feet high and is about 6 inches deep. I chose this length so the train would have room to run back and forth so it wouldnt look silly moving forward a few inches then reversing over and over. Once Im done with it I hope to hang it on the wall above my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since I couldnt edit my original post I'll just quote it and put the pics back in that way. I didnt have them anymore but I was able to find them on google so I just downloaded them all and reuploaded them to photobucket lol. Ill be sure to leave them there this time. As for the snow I used woodland scenics soft flake snow. I sprayed the rocks with scenic cement and took a spoon full of snow and lightly sprinkled it on the rocks from top down so it would naturally accumulate on the ledges. Then after I was done with the snow I went back and sealed it with a couple of layers of cement to make sure it wouldnt come off.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That mountain side rack is a true CLIFF HANGER...great looking
scene.

Don


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Don. It was somewhat modeled after the durango and silverton narrow gauge railroad in colorado which has some cliffhanger moments like this.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

big ed said:


> Looks good, :smilie_daumenpos: What did you use for the "snow" ?
> Painted on? Sprinkled on?
> 
> That is why I don't like Photobucket, all your first pictures are gone?
> ...


the pictures will only disappear if the owner move them, rearranges the folder, deletes one picture.
mine have been tere for over 6 years.

this one you seen on another post,


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Is that a Fletcher class destroyer?


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

yes. USS Melvin DD 680.

have not put a number on it cause i want to make it the USS LAFFEY DD724.
the only thing stopping me is that the laffey is a Sumner-class destroyer, not a fletcher.

http://www.patriotspoint.org/explore_museum/uss_laffey/


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

Finished painting the backdrop and added the lighting. Here's the finished piece.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD1Gbla_wiU


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks great. :smilie_daumenpos:

Now are you brave enough to glue snow to the train?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You know, if you do another one you know what would look good?
That locomotive pulling a nice grade.
Like a 6% grade? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

I could always tilt the frame on the wall to make a grade for it lol. I thought about putting snow on the train but I figured most of the train would be too hot for snow to stick to it.


----------

